# Flat bar Vs Riser bar...difference in handling if at same height??



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

Question for taller riders like me who are forced to add a ton of spacers on the stem. (6’6 barefeet with 7’0” wingspan) I went and got a pro fitting on a hardtail XC bike and the fitter put me on flat bars (840mm) with about 40mm of spacers below bars. (0 rise, 0 upsweep, 9 degrees back sweep) After some riding this past fall I felt that I just had too much weight on the hands and was leaning forward too much to the point my shoulders hurt.

so I put another 20mm spacer under the bars (and also flatted the seat out a bit as he had the nose pointing down pretty aggressively. it feels a lot better/more comfortable and stable on flat ground and downhills. But I don’t know if 60mm of spacers is too much/goofy to have and hampers handling??

would switching to the same width bar (840mm) with a 25mm rise, 5 degree upsweep, 9 degree backsweep allow me to drop the handlebar/stem-steerer tube connection back down to 40mm of spacers (or even lower) for better handling as the stem is connected to the steerer tube closer to the wheel? Or does it not matter where the connection is, as it all depends on where the hands are?

sorry if this question is dumb...just wondering if risers would allow me to improve handling but still maintain some comfort.


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't know the answer here but riser bars do allow you some extra adjustments. With risers, you can roll the bars in the stem at different angles that slightly effect the height of the bars but more dramatically change the effective reach. Also, as you add spacers your effective reach get's shorter and shorter so riser bars allow you to use less spacers without changing the effective reach of your bike. 

So, riser bars can be made to ride in roughly the same position as your flat bars by swapping out the stack spacers and rolling the bars a bit to your desired position. With room for 60mm of spacers you could use a bar with more than 25mm rise and still get pretty close to the same setting as you have with flat bars by adjusting the spacers.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I've dealt with this every time I get a new bike. It's either spacers, different stem, different bars or some combination. I agree with what Troy mentions regarding riser bars...rotating bars slightly forward or aft allows you to experiment with best position for your situation. That option is not available to you with a spacer, flat bars or a different stem. Of note...this is latest bike and bars I ended up with:

http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...cess-153-bars-too-low-tall-rider-1067878.html


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Flat bar with spacers is almost identical to a riser bar without. I like my bars to have the same angle as the fork. A 5 deg sweep will put you in a slightly more comfortable wrist position too.

Handlebar height is also about balance on the bike. If you raise the bars on a long front center bike it will unweight the front wheel. The front will want to wash out in flat corners and generally lack traction. As you mentioned this is an XC bike having your bars lower puts you in a more powerful pedaling position.

bar rise = spacers.
raising your bars = shorter reach.
Stem Comparison Tool | yojimg.net


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

rian4224 said:


> he had the nose pointing down pretty aggressively


This is the most likely cause for your shoulder pain.



alexbn921 said:


> Handlebar height is also about balance on the bike. If you raise the bars on a long front center bike it will unweight the front wheel. The front will want to wash out in flat corners and generally lack traction. As you mentioned this is an XC bike having your bars lower puts you in a more powerful pedaling position.


Agreed. If you need to have the bars dramatically lower than the saddle it's an almost sure sign the bike is too small.


----------

